# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  Launching Prusa i3 Kit @599 USD

## makemendel

This kit includes all the components required to build a complete Prusa i3 machine.It is more easy to assemble than the original Prusa i3.

Features:
- Based on RepRap Prusa i3 design
- Easy to assemble than the original Prusa i3
- Smart LCD Control support
- Can print with both PLA and ABS

Technical Specifications :
- Build Volume : ( 214 x 214 x 165) mm
- No. of extruders : 1
- Layer thickness : 0.1 mm - 0.3 mm (This is optimal,but you can go below that)
- XY Positioning precision : 0.0125 mm
- Nozzle Diameter : 0.4mm
- Filament Diameter : 1.75 mm
- Power Supply : Input 230 V / Output 12V DC 240 W
- Electronics : PrintrBoard REV D ( 4 Layer Board)
- HotEnd : J head HotEnd with Catridge heater, 230C MAX Temperature
- HeatBed : MK2 HeatBed, 110C MAX Temperature
- Printing material : Both PLA and ABS.
- build Material : Uses high quality laser cut 6mm acrylic
- Motors : NEMA17 Stepper motors,1.8 step angle (4.4 kg/cm torque)
- Connectivity : USB ,Micro SDCard using LCD Controller
- Kit Weight : 8 kg

You can check out the Printer at http://makemendel.com/3d-printer/prusa-i3-kit

Here is the First Look of the printer

Fotor1105164821.jpg 

Looking forward for your views !!

----------

